# D3300 dslr



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

Someone stole my wife's camera. I want to buy her a replacement. Is this a good camera for normal use around the house, parties, and special occasions?

Thanks


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes, it'll do her just fine. Slap a 35mm on that and you'll have all you could ever need.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

If she only ever uses the auto setting, why not consider something like a P340?


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Here is a couple of pics my daughter took with her D3200 she just bought. I think it does a great job. The D3300 is the new generation.

Cliff


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

Thanks. I picked up one this weekend.


----------

